# Movie studios run out ideas



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Yet again movies studios trawl the back catalogue of old classics to remake with new technology


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

and it makes me feel old when I remember when the first one came out.

Looks like it may have gained much better special effects but lost some of the soul of the first one.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Just like Total Recall. 

LEAVE CLASSIC FILMS ALONE.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Total Recall a "classic"!!!:doublesho Gawd I MUST be getting old!!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Each to their own


----------

